# Seachem Flourite - New 75 gl Tank



## shawnhu (Jan 23, 2009)

Lots of water changes?


----------



## Psycofc1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Let it sit for a few hours it will settle out no big deal after it clears up if u are putting a cap then that will be the best time


----------



## jamiehaslett (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I was wondering and maybe this is a stupid question, but what is putting a cap?

Should I also be running the filters right now as well.

Should I possibly put a layer of something else on top of the flourite to keep it on the bottom and maybe make it easier to clean. Then I can just put the plants down into the flourite.

Thanks again for any help.

Jamie


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Flourite needs a lot of washing before putting it in the tank. I would take it out and rinse... a lot.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

jamiehaslett said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was wondering and maybe this is a stupid question, but what is putting a cap?
> 
> Should I possibly put a layer of something else on top of the flourite to keep it on the bottom and maybe make it easier to clean. Then I can just put the plants down into the flourite.
> 
> ...


You just answered your own question there  
Capping the flourite with something else


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

I dumped a bag in my 20lbs bag to cap of Eco complete without rinsing and it cleared up in a few hours. Shut the filters off


----------



## jamiehaslett (Apr 1, 2013)

So running the filters with just some filter floss in instead of the cartridges would not help or be a good idea.

I only filled the tank today so I have not turned the filters on yet.


----------



## Tinder (Feb 15, 2013)

was this the pre-bio loaded seachem florite? If it was, rinsing it would have been bad. I only use Midnight black flourite in all my tanks, I love the stuff. For the packaged dry stuff, rise it out but not completely. the small peices of the gravel will settle on the bottum, and over the next few days they will get underneith the top layer of the larger stuff, becoming a more smooth substrate for the plant roots. place it in, gently fill up the tank and let it sit for 24 hours. It is still cloudy most of the time, so then i add filter media like cleaning pads in. now that does fantastic with cannister filters, but i have very little luck with HOB filters this way. if you try that out and your still a bit cloudy, I sugest a 100% WC, then refilling with a to catch the water and prevent the clouding.


----------



## Tinder (Feb 15, 2013)

also if it is the bio-load, pre wet flourite NEVER rise it.


----------



## jamiehaslett (Apr 1, 2013)

Still Wondering if I should turn the filters on now as the water has got a bit clearer, but is still very cloudy. 

There is also a very fine layer of dust sitting on the bottom now and any water movement stirs it up.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

I know it's too late for you now, but if your flourite is cloudy that means you filled the tank too quickly. I've used flourite in several tanks and I never rinse it or any of the other substrates I've used including several hundred pounds of Black Beauty. I fill it using airline tubing running from a bucket placed over head. Sure it takes a while, but it's quicker than filling it with the hose and then draining it and filling it again or spending 6-8 hours trying to rinse up to several hundred pounds of substrate.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm a longtime flourite user. It will be cloudy regardless of whether you rinse. Rinsing will only make minimal difference. Give it a day or two and it will settle and clear up. Fluorite is a great substrate and IMO is worth the wait!


----------



## jamiehaslett (Apr 1, 2013)

Option said:


> I'm a longtime flourite user. It will be cloudy regardless of whether you rinse. Rinsing will only make minimal difference. Give it a day or two and it will settle and clear up. Fluorite is a great substrate and IMO is worth the wait!


Thanks for the info. I was just wondering, it seems as though i am left with this layer of dust that is just settling on top of the flourite. Any movement in the water and this dust floods the tank and it takes days for it to go away again.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I was considering just capping it off with some natural aquarium substrate gravel, or eco-complete.


----------



## Tinder (Feb 15, 2013)

like i mentioned earlier, after a week or so that fine dUst will slip under thw big stuff, basically making a fine substrate capped with the large pieces. let it alone for awile, that's what makes seachem florite so great. 


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

OVT said:


> Flourite needs a lot of washing before putting it in the tank. I would take it out and rinse... a lot.


It has been a week and I still stand by my initial comment.


----------



## jamiehaslett (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought two bags of the Flourite red, which seem to be bigger pieces and rinsed quite easily. I put the two bags over top and everything seems to be much better now and has settled down.

Thanks everyone for your help it is much appreciated.

Jamie


----------



## Relic1882 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd like to chime in too. Also I have a question. 

I just bought a bag of red Flourite because I want to start planting my tank and I heard good things from everyone about it. I rinsed the crap out of it before I mixed it with my natural gravel. I've never had a substrate this dusty so obviously I underestimated it. 

Right now my black moore is back in his tiny 5 gallon with nothing else around him. I feel bad lol. 

I rinsed the flourite, added it to the tank, realized how screwed I was, and did a full water change. I added the water back in very slow but it's still about the same cloudiness after an hour. I'm able to see the filter stem coming down the back so that's a plus I guess. 

Any idea on how long you think before it's safe enough to put the fish back where he belongs? 

Thanks!


----------

